# Topics > Space >  PISCES Robotic Village and Planetary Rover, Pacific International Space Center for Exploration Systems, Hilo, Hawaii, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Pacific International Space Center for Exploration Systems 

PISCES Robotic Village and Planetary Rover

Project Manager - Rodrigo Romo

----------


## Airicist

PISCES Rover Debut in Hawaii

Published on Jun 20, 2014




> Video documenting the PISCES rover's debut in Hawaii. The robotic spacecraft arrived March 2014 on the island of Oahu, where PISCES and the Pacific Aviation Museum at Pearl Harbor teamed up to showcase the rover to the public for the first time. From a surprise visit to students at Stevenson Middle School in Honolulu, to a demo at the Hawaii State Capitol, a private reception at the Pacific Aviation Museum, LIVE morning show coverage on KITV and KHON, and the "Discover Your Future in Aviation" event at the Museum, the PISCES planetary rover had a busy and exciting introduction to the people of the Aloha State. In April, it finally arrived at its final destination - the Big Island of Hawaii...just in time to take part in the Merrie Monarch parade. The PISCES rover comes from Canada's Ontario Drive Gear via an extended loan agreement. It will be used in Hawaii for PISCES's "Robotic Village". For more information, go to Pisces.Hawaii.Gov
> 
> Credits:
> Honolulu Star-Advertiser for the photo of Sen. Will Espero in a spacesuit
> Music: "Running All My Life" by Walking Def

----------


## Airicist

PISCES 2015 highlight video

Published on Jan 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

VTVL Bullseye

Published on Jan 19, 2016




> Check out this video of our Vertical Take-off/Vertical Landing pad bullseye. Video courtesy of PISCES Project Manager Rodrigo Romo.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This robot just built a launch pad"
First Hawaii, then... space!

by Kelsey D. Atherton
January 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

PISCES 2015 highlights

Published on Sep 23, 2016

----------

